# Firefox - Shortcuts :mad:

## pr0xy

Hi,

ich habe zwei kleine Problem, die ziemlich nerven

 Bei meinem Firefox muss ich alles was normaler weise mit Strg+x erledigt wird mit Alt+x machen. Z.B.: Um ein neues Tab zu öffnen muss ich Alt-T drücken statt wie gewohnt Strg+T. Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich das ändern?

 Wenn ich Text makiere ist der Hintergrund + Buchstaben WEIß...

Dazu muss ich noch sagen:

 Ich schonmal im Gentoo IRC nachgefragt, die wussten auch keine Hilfe, meinten nur das Strg-T der Standart sei.. Na toll... das weiss ich auch.

 Ich habe eine modifizierte xmodmap, das dürfte aber auch nicht weiter schlimm sein, denn in gedit kann ich auch mit Strg-S speichern und nicht mit Alt-S

 Wenn man in about:config die ui.key werte auf 4 [strg] setzt bewirkt das nichts...

 Ich vermute es hängt mit der gnome registry zusammen, aber ich kenne mich mit dieser nicht aus.

 Was das etwas makieren angeht: Ich benutze als Theme "Slickness", aber ein anders Theme schafft auch keine Abhilfe  :Sad: 

Hoffentlich weiss jemand Rat  :Wink: 

mfg pr0xy

//Edit:

Das ist im Moment meine about:config (alles was mit ui.key zu tun hat):

```
ui.key.accelKey             18

ui.key.chromeAccess      4

ui.key.contentAccess     5

ui.key.generalAccessKey -1

ui.key.menuAccessKey   0

ui.key.menuAccessKeyFocuses false

ui.key.saveLink.shift      true
```

Und Das steht in der pref.js :

```
# Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.

 *

 * If you make changes to this file while the application is running,

 * the changes will be overwritten when the application exits.

 *

 * To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config

 * For more information, see [url]http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs[/url]

 */

user_pref("accessibility.browsewithcaret", true);

user_pref("accessibility.tabfocus", 1);

user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.casesensitive", 1);

user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar", 0);

user_pref("accessibility.typeaheadfind.linksonly", true);

user_pref("app.update.disable_button.showUpdateHistory", false);

user_pref("app.update.enabled", true);

user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.addon-background-update-timer", 1216849886);

user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.background-update-timer", 1216849886);

user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.blocklist-background-update-timer", 1216849886);

user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.microsummary-generator-update-timer", 1216763535);

user_pref("app.update.lastUpdateTime.search-engine-update-timer", 1216924352);

user_pref("browser.blink_allowed", false);

user_pref("browser.cache.memory.capacity", "65536");

user_pref("browser.display.enable_marquee", true);

user_pref("browser.download.lastDir", "/home/pr0xy/Eigene Bilder");

user_pref("browser.download.manager.showWhenStarting", false);

user_pref("browser.downloadmanager.behavior", 1);

user_pref("browser.history_expire_days.mirror", 180);

user_pref("browser.link.open_newwindow.restriction", 1);

user_pref("browser.migration.version", 1);

user_pref("browser.places.importBookmarksHTML", false);

user_pref("browser.places.importDefaults", false);

user_pref("browser.places.leftPaneFolderId", -1);

user_pref("browser.places.migratePostDataAnnotations", false);

user_pref("browser.places.smartBookmarksVersion", 1);

user_pref("browser.places.updateRecentTagsUri", false);

user_pref("browser.preferences.advanced.selectedTabIndex", 1);

user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.spiegel.de/");

user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.9.0.1");

user_pref("browser.tabs.autoHide", false);

user_pref("browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground", true);

user_pref("browser.tabs.warnOnClose", false);

user_pref("browser.turbo.enabled", "true");

user_pref("browser.urlbar.autocomplete.enabled", false);

user_pref("browser.urlbar.showPopup", false);

user_pref("browser.urlbar.showSearch", false);

user_pref("browser.view_source.syntax_highlight", false);

user_pref("capability.policy.default.Window.open", "noAccess");

user_pref("capability.policy.popupsites.Window.open", "noAccess");

user_pref("capability.policy.popupsites.sites", "http://www.annoyingsite1.com http://www.popupsite2.com");

user_pref("content.interrupt.parsing", "true");

user_pref("content.max.tokenizing.time", "2250000");

user_pref("content.notify.backoffcount", "5");

user_pref("content.notify.interval", "750000");

user_pref("content.notify.ontimer", "true");

user_pref("content.switch.threshold", "750000");

user_pref("downbar.function.donateTextInterval", "1216391457083");

user_pref("downbar.function.firstRun", false);

user_pref("downbar.function.useTooltipOpacity", false);

user_pref("downbar.function.version", "0.9.6");

user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.checkedadblockinstalled", true);

user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.checkedtoolbar", true);

user_pref("extensions.adblockplus.showsubscriptions", false);

user_pref("extensions.enabledItems", "{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:0.7.5.5,{D4DD63FA-01E4-46a7-B6B1-EDAB7D6AD389}:0.9.6.3,RaNaN@ogeneral.de:1.5,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.0.1");

user_pref("extensions.irc.munger.smileyText", true);

user_pref("extensions.ks.firststart", false);

user_pref("extensions.ks.version", 15);

user_pref("extensions.lastAppVersion", "3.0.1");

user_pref("extensions.update.notifyUser", false);

user_pref("font.minimum-size.x-western", 13);

user_pref("font.x11.rejectfontpattern", "fname=.*arial.*");

user_pref("general.useragent.override", "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.0.0; hi, Mom) Gecko/20020604");

user_pref("general.warnOnAboutConfig", false);

user_pref("image.animation_mode", "once");

user_pref("imageblocker.enable", true);

user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1, windows-1252, windows-1250");

user_pref("javascript.options.strict", true);

user_pref("mail.collect_email_address", false);

user_pref("mail.display_glyph", true);

user_pref("mail.display_struct", true);

user_pref("mail.quoteasblock", true);

user_pref("mail.quoted_graphical", false);

user_pref("mail.send_struct", false);

user_pref("mailnews.display.disable_format_flowed_support", true);

user_pref("mailnews.headers.showUserAgent", true);

user_pref("mailnews.reply_on_top", 0);

user_pref("mailnews.send_plaintext_flowed", true);

user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);

user_pref("network.http.max-connections", 48);

user_pref("network.http.max-connections-per-server", 16);

user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy", 16);

user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server", 8);

user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);

user_pref("network.http.pipelining.maxrequests", 8);

user_pref("network.http.proxy.pipelining", true);

user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", "0");

user_pref("plugin.expose_full_path", true);

user_pref("pref.browser.homepage.disable_button.current_page", false);

user_pref("print.print_printer", "PostScript/default");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_bgcolor", false);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_bgimages", false);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_colorspace", "default");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_command", "lpr ${MOZ_PRINTER_NAME:+'-P'}${MOZ_PRINTER_NAME}");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_downloadfonts", true);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_edge_bottom", 4);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_edge_left", 4);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_edge_right", 4);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_edge_top", 4);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_evenpages", true);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_footercenter", "");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_footerleft", "&PT");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_footerright", "&D");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_headercenter", "");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_headerleft", "&T");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_headerright", "&U");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_in_color", true);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_margin_bottom", "0.5");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_margin_left", "0.5");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_margin_right", "0.5");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_margin_top", "0.5");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_oddpages", true);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_orientation", 0);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_pagedelay", 500);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_data", 0);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_height", "279.40");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_name", "Letter");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_size", 0);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_size_type", 1);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_size_unit", 0);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_paper_width", "215.90");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_plex_name", "default");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_resolution_name", "default");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_reversed", false);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_scaling", "  1.00");

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_shrink_to_fit", true);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_to_file", false);

user_pref("print.printer_PostScript/default.print_to_filename", "/home/pr0xy/mozilla.ps");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_colorspace", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_downloadfonts", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_jobtitle", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_num_copies", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_orientation", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_paper_size", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_plex", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_printincolor", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_resolution", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.can_change_spoolercommand", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.colorspace.0.name", "default");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.colorspace.count", 1);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.has_special_printerfeatures", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.orientation.0.name", "portrait");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.orientation.1.name", "landscape");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.orientation.count", 2);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.0.height_mm", 210);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.0.is_inch", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.0.name", "A5");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.0.width_mm", 148);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.1.height_mm", 297);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.1.is_inch", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.1.name", "A4");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.1.width_mm", 210);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.2.height_mm", 420);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.2.is_inch", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.2.name", "A3");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.2.width_mm", 297);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.3.height_mm", 279);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.3.is_inch", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.3.name", "Letter");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.3.width_mm", 215);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.4.height_mm", 355);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.4.is_inch", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.4.name", "Legal");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.4.width_mm", 215);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.5.height_mm", 431);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.5.is_inch", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.5.name", "Tabloid");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.5.width_mm", 279);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.6.height_mm", 254);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.6.is_inch", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.6.name", "Executive");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.6.width_mm", 190);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.paper.count", 7);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.plex.0.name", "default");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.plex.count", 1);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.resolution.0.name", "default");

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.resolution.count", 1);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_colorspace_change", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_downloadfonts_change", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_jobtitle_change", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_orientation_change", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_paper_size_change", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_plex_change", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_printincolor_change", true);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_resolution_change", false);

user_pref("print.tmp.printerfeatures.PostScript/default.supports_spoolercommand_change", true);

user_pref("spellchecker.dictionary", "en-US");

user_pref("ui.key.accelKey", 18);

user_pref("ui.key.menuAccessKey", 0);

user_pref("ui.submenuDelay", "0");

user_pref("ui.textSelectBackground", "green");

user_pref("ui.textSelectBackgroundAttention", "blue");

user_pref("ui.textSelectForeground", "white");

user_pref("ui.widgetSelectBackground", "orange");

user_pref("urlclassifier.keyupdatetime.https://sb-ssl.google.com/safebrowsing/newkey", 1219355540);

user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-black-enchash", "1.55743");

user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-black-url", "1.23334");

user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-white-domain", "1.481");

user_pref("urlclassifier.tableversion.goog-white-url", "1.371");

user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "");

user_pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.103", "");

```

----------

## schotter

Bei mir sieht's so aus:

 *pr0xy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ui.key.accelKey             18        <- 17
> 
> ...

 

----------

## pr0xy

ok, ich habs jetzt so gelöst:

Den Firefox mit dem Profil Manager öffnen, dann ein neues Profil anlegen: 

```
firefox -ProfileManager
```

Dann aus dem Ordner $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/ALTER_PROFILORDNER die Folgenden Dateien in den neuen Profil Ordner kopieren:

  bookmarks.html - Lesezeichen bei Fx2

 places.sqlite - Lesezeichen bei Fx3

 cert8.db, secmod.db, key3.db, signons.txt (ab Firefox 2.0.0.2 / 1.5.0.10 signons2.txt, ab Firefox 3 signons3.txt) - (Passwörter)

 cookies.txt - (Cookies)

 hostperm.1 - (Pop-Up-Verhalten, gesperrte Grafiken etc.)

 search.rdf und searchplugins-Ordner - In dem Ordner "searchplugins" werden die Searchplugins des Profils gespeichert. 

Falls ihr eine user.js habt, vorsichtig mit dem Kopieren sein denn vielleicht war eine falsche Angabe in der user.js der Grund warum das alte Profil kaput gegangen ist.

Danach habe ich festgestellt, das meine ui.key Werte jetzt auch so aussehen wie beim User schotter  :Smile: 

```
ui.key.accelKey             18        <- 17

ui.key.chromeAccess      4

ui.key.contentAccess     5

ui.key.generalAccessKey -1

ui.key.menuAccessKey   0              <- 18

ui.key.menuAccessKeyFocuses false

ui.key.saveLink.shift      true
```

Das Problem mit dem falschen Farben beim makieren ist durch das Anlegen eines neuen Profils auch gelöst, wer mit den Farben ein bisschen rum spielen möchte kann das in about:config/user.js mit folgenden Wert tun:

ui. textSelectBackground

String

Die Hintergrundfarbe von markiertem Text als hexadezimaler RGB-Wert (siehe Webfarben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webfarben)). Wenn die Einstellung nicht gesetzt wird, wird die Standardfarbe des Betriebssystems benutzt.

ui. textSelectBackgroundAttention

String

Die Hintergrundfarbe von über Find As You Type gefundenem Text als hexadezimaler RGB-Wert oder als Farbname (siehe Webfarben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webfarben)). Wenn die Einstellung nicht gesetzt ist, dann wird der invertierte Wert von ui.textSelectBackground benutzt.

ui. textSelectForeground

String

Legt die Farbe von markiertem Text hexadezimaler RGB-Wert oder als Farbname (siehe Webfarben (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webfarben)). Wenn diese Einstellung nicht gesetzt ist, wird der Standardwert der Betriebssystems genutzt. 

mfg pr0xy

----------

